# England premier League 15-16 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## BettingIsNice (Nov 11, 2008)

I would bet x2 on Wigan against Newcastle. Wigan are fighters. Come on, why are Castle so big favorites.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 13, 2008)

BettingIsNice said:
			
		

> I would bet x2 on Wigan against Newcastle. Wigan are fighters. Come on, why are Castle so big favorites.



I agree, but I dont like their play last weeks.


----------



## Cristiano66 (Nov 14, 2008)

Odds are almost perfectly calculated I dont think anything is worth betting


----------

